# CCF Customs



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 23 2009, 07:24 PM~12796004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*OH SHIT BRO!!! THANKS FOR POSTIN THE WORK UP!!

JUST FINISHED THESE UP TODAY!!

RESPECT "D" KEEP DOIN' YA THANG PLAYA!!*


*CHK OUT OUR OTHER THREADS:*

Lowrider Plaques
Monster Plaques
Optima Battery Holders
Custom Steering Wheels
Custom Backing Plates
Pendants Dog Tags Emblems Wheel Chips
Custom Tank Plugs
Motor End Plates


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

the link to the topic!

PLAQUE topic


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nice work


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 23 2009, 07:30 PM~12796061
> *:0
> *



THANKS DAVE!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist+Jan 23 2009, 07:31 PM~12796071-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DARIN AND DARIN!!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 23 2009, 07:31 PM~12796066
> *OH SHIT BRO!!!  THANKS FOR POSTIN THE WORK UP!!
> 
> JUST FINISHED THESE UP TODAY!!
> ...


 
Your work is second to none, it needed to be posted here too!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 23 2009, 07:32 PM~12796085
> *GOOD LOOKING OUT BRO
> DARIN AND DARIN!!!  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 23 2009, 07:33 PM~12796087
> *Your work is second to none, it needed to be posted here too!!
> *



*SHIT BRO DON'T FORGET YOURSLEF..YOU SHIT IS ALWAYS POPPIN'!!!*


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 23 2009, 07:34 PM~12796106
> *SHIT BRO DON'T FORGET YOURSLEF..YOU SHIT IS ALWAYS POPPIN'!!!
> *


Thanks, we got some stuff *brewin'* up over here that has nothing to do with bikes or the lowrider world, but is badass!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 23 2009, 07:45 PM~12796206
> *Thanks, we got some stuff brewin' up over here that has nothing to do with bikes or the lowrider world, but is badass!!
> *



NO DOUBT!! THAT'S SOME SHIT TO POUR A PINT TO!! :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

fuck yeah..smooth as.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 23 2009, 07:51 PM~12796247
> *NO DOUBT!!  THAT'S SOME SHIT TO POUR A PINT TO!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Pure Xtc, *TonyO*

sup TONY! how you been bro!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*SWITCH PLATE RAFFLE 

ANYONE WANT IN, ONLY 2HOURS LEFT!! ONLY $10 A SPOT!!*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12800580


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

Since this is the BIKE thread here is one of our Bike Plaques


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jan 28 2009, 06:21 PM~12839952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ma Brotha!!! Shit it's been a Minute Still How's things with ya!!

If you need any more LMK, "D" Told me you saw teh Triple Sided Emblem I made Up!! That is a nice piece!!

Respect!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

Full Sets, Car, Bike, Pendant & Switch Plate!


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 28 2009, 07:24 PM~12839985
> *Ma Brotha!!!  Shit it's been a Minute Still How's things with ya!!
> 
> If you need any more LMK, "D" Told me you saw teh Triple Sided Emblem I made Up!!  That is a nice piece!!
> ...


Yes sirssssss I missed you in Vegas I didn't know you was comming thru............Yea the triple one is Nuts we'll have to work it on the next bike  ...Other than that chillin like Bob Dylan :biggrin: I'll be up that way in a week or two............Cool


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jan 28 2009, 06:28 PM~12840030
> *Yes sirssssss I missed you in Vegas I didn't know you was comming thru............Yea the triple one is Nuts we'll have to work it on the next bike  ...Other than that chillin like Bob Dylan  :biggrin: I'll be up that way in a week or two............Cool
> *


Yeah Too bad we didn't hook up in Vegas..show was sweeet and your work was POPPIN' as usual!!

Cple weeks eh..shit it would be nice to kick it for sure..with Darin and teh Otehr bike clube homies up here but I'm outta teh country Next Friday...but will still be here on-line!!

Next time for sure...and I know you'll be at Scrape This Year too!!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 28 2009, 06:55 PM~12840322
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



What Up Brother!!! How you guys liking the SSSSSSNOW up there!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 23 2009, 07:33 PM~12796087
> *Your work is second to none, it needed to be posted here too!!
> *


yeah for real it is quality work!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 28 2009, 07:26 PM~12840624
> *yeah for real it is quality work!!!
> *


Thanks Dave, much Luv and Respect to you and the whole LUX FAM!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 28 2009, 07:01 PM~12840381
> *What Up Brother!!!  How you guys liking the SSSSSSNOW up there!!  :biggrin:
> *



fuck yeah man i love the snow


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Jan 28 2009, 09:17 PM~12841857
> *fuck yeah man i love the snow
> *


You keep it in MTL then 

Hot weather mean chicks with less clothes!! :biggrin: & Cruisin'!!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 28 2009, 04:26 PM~12840016
> *Full Sets, Car, Bike, Pendant & Switch Plate!
> 
> 
> ...


how much do the pendants run?


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 29 2009, 11:08 PM~12854474
> *how much do the pendants run?
> *


PM sent!


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Feb 2 2009, 10:41 AM~12880710
> * TTT
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up bro how is everything up north


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

JUST WAIT TILL YOU SEE WHAT JAS GAVE ME!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 3 2009, 05:35 PM~12895310
> *JUST WAIT TILL YOU SEE WHAT JAS GAVE ME!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


seen it Danny looks sweeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Feb 3 2009, 05:32 PM~12895287-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wHAT uP bRO!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Feb 3 2009, 06:13 PM~12895691
> *COOOOOOLLLLLLDDDDDD!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> YOU?
> ...


same here bro we just started to melt some of the ice and snow lol


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Feb 3 2009, 06:13 PM~12895691
> *wHAT uP bRO!!!!    :biggrin:
> *



not much bro! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 3 2009, 06:35 PM~12895310
> *JUST WAIT TILL YOU SEE WHAT JAS GAVE ME!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Damn pics or it didnt happen lol sorry bro i had too


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 3 2009, 07:15 PM~12896777
> *Damn pics or it didnt happen lol sorry bro i had too
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

DESIGN BY JUST-DEEZ

CUT BY CCF!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Feb 4 2009, 06:26 PM~12906797
> *DESIGN BY JUST-DEEZ
> 
> CUT BY CCF!!
> ...


hey how much one of them cost bro?


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 4 2009, 06:27 PM~12906816
> *hey how much one of them cost bro?
> *


FUNNY GUY


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Feb 4 2009, 06:42 PM~12906978
> *FUNNY GUY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

If its already cut out then he should know what it costs!! 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc+Feb 4 2009, 06:42 PM~12906978-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know how much mine cost to have done :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TTMFT From the OTHER SIDE OF THE WORLD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HAGCustoms (Oct 9, 2008)

Bring home some of that road side herbage!!! :roflmao: 
Have a great holiday bro.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

got a package from canada today!!!!! fukkn super nice work jas! :cheesy:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 17 2009, 09:14 PM~13032876
> *got a package from canada today!!!!!  fukkn super nice work jas! :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAGCustoms+Feb 17 2009, 08:58 AM~13026701-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup D!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

cool, yo where you at mayne you back in T-O?


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 5 2009, 02:57 PM~13191643
> *cool, yo where you at mayne you back in T-O?
> *


Yeah Bro..just got back...will be back in shop tomorrow, I will start on your stuff and get out Monday/tuesday in the mail 

Call me if you get a chance!!


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Feb 4 2009, 06:26 PM~12906797
> *DESIGN BY JUST-DEEZ
> 
> CUT BY CCF!!
> ...


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 5 2009, 07:01 PM~13193933
> *
> *


What up Brother!!


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> here are some pics of some custom parts for a steering wheel made by Jasy in Toronto for this bike on the come up for the Montreal Lux:
> 
> Og part:
> 
> ...


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

great work  :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 7 2009, 02:56 PM~13209818
> *great work    :thumbsup:
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 7 2009, 04:35 PM~13210044
> *  :biggrin:
> *


well the cnc make the great work ,but nice job pushing on the button :biggrin:  :thumbsup: j/k


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 7 2009, 05:10 PM~13210579
> *well the cnc make the great work ,but nice job pushing on the button  :biggrin:    :thumbsup: j/k
> *


Funny Guy


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 7 2009, 05:10 PM~13210579
> *well the cnc make the great work ,but nice job pushing on the button  :biggrin:    :thumbsup: j/k
> *



i have see jas working and the button pressing is like 1% of the job


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Mar 8 2009, 01:33 AM~13213695
> *i have see jas working and the button pressing is like 1% of the job
> *


yea i know ,its all the cnc programing that is long to do


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by abel+Mar 8 2009, 12:33 AM~13213695-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




YOU KNOOOOWWWW HOOOOWWWW WEEEE DOOOOO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 9 2009, 08:05 AM~13222635
> *YOU KNOOOOWWWW HOOOOWWWW WEEEE DOOOOO!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: uffin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 9 2009, 09:05 AM~13222635
> *YOU KNOOOOWWWW HOOOOWWWW WEEEE DOOOOO!!!  :biggrin:
> *


yea i did a few back in da days :biggrin: like lathe machining, etc :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

t t t


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

damn those are pretty thick are they skirts for a bike?


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lolow+Mar 15 2009, 01:27 PM~13285840-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chk with Purple, they for his project!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

Shit I got lots of pics I wanna post but can't till projects are done


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 26 2009, 03:58 PM~13397580
> *Shit I got lots of pics I wanna post but can't till projects are done
> *



 i seen some of them :0


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 26 2009, 04:27 PM~13397831
> * i seen some of them :0
> *



:0 :0 :0 

Post what you got bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

HEY WHERE U STAY AT???


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 26 2009, 09:36 PM~13400449
> *HEY WHERE U STAY AT???
> *


Hey Homie, we Hail From CANADA!! only 1 hour from Buffalo, NY Border!!

Holla Back if there is anything we can do for ya'all!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 26 2009, 09:17 PM~13400277
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> Post what you got bro!!  :biggrin:
> *


Bah lol gotta wait a bit still cant spoil the surprises


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Mar 26 2009, 10:23 PM~13400911
> *Bah lol gotta wait a bit still cant spoil the surprises
> *


 i know i know..it's killin' me :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

soon very soon you will have some pic from me ! thx for the help on the D-ICE project and you will hear from me soon for more parts !   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Mar 27 2009, 12:34 AM~13402822
> *soon very soon  you will  have some  pic from  me ! thx for the help on the D-ICE project and you will  hear  from  me soon for  more parts !     :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks Jeffy!! All ways my Pleasure!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

New pics gonna be coming soon for some customs one off pieces


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 10 2009, 09:57 AM~13537492
> *New pics gonna be coming soon for some customs one off pieces
> *


 :0 and the parts are on a whole new level too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 10 2009, 12:47 PM~13538394
> *:0 and the parts are on a whole new level too!!!  :biggrin:
> *


fuk yeah


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

WOW !!! JAZY !!! YOUR REALLY TTT !!!!  :wow:  :wow: :wow: :worship: :wow: :wow:   :h5:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks Guys...anyone can just cut parts...but We want to Create Original Pieces, push the envelop and set Standards in Custom Fab work...Don't Follow...LEAD!


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Yessir JAS.....we all setup wit dtwist buddy....we ready to take it to another level......designs coming soon frm jusdeez


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 13 2009, 01:06 PM~13560803
> *Thanks Guys...anyone can just cut parts...but We want to Create Original Pieces, push the envelop and set Standards in Custom Fab work...Don't Follow...LEAD!
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS+Apr 13 2009, 01:45 PM~13561083-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

looking good


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

GANE OVER TRIKE BY EDDIE PEREZ OF LOYALTY CC OUTTA NJ!!

THANKS FOR LETTING US HELP OUT OUT WITH PARTS FOR THIS BADASS TRIKE..CONGRATS ON TEH 1ST PLACE WIN IN NC!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I thought wicked did those pedals?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 24 2009, 09:59 PM~13682515
> *here is some pedals
> 
> 
> ...


?


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

20" DIA SAW BLADE










7" DIA BOOTY KIT PLATE


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 13 2009, 01:03 PM~13873312
> *I thought wicked did those pedals?
> *



He did some SOLID pedels..look at ours..never been done before custom pedels to scale, I will post more pics later


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 13 2009, 12:07 PM~13873351
> *He did some SOLID pedels..look at ours..never been done before custom pedels to scale, I will post more pics later
> *


They look good. looks like he couldnt get the job done so you had to step in and finish ahahahaha.  :thumbsup: Parts look bad ass.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 13 2009, 10:02 AM~13873299
> *GANE OVER TRIKE BY EDDIE PEREZ OF LOYALTY CC OUTTA NJ!!
> 
> THANKS FOR LETTING US HELP OUT OUT WITH PARTS FOR THIS BADASS TRIKE..CONGRATS ON TEH 1ST PLACE WIN IN NC!!
> ...


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

Here are our Custom Pedels Original Design by CCF These are more work than a cut, Polish and Plate as you can imagine


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

Here are some more Parts for teh same Trike



































There are Lots more for His otehr Project Bike..Alot More!! BUT I can't Release pics untill the Bike has Come oput at EnglishTown Show 

Thanks for all the Complements guys!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh, & we have done more of those Pedels in Different Designs but again can't release until bikes come out, out of respect for the Riders unless they permit it


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:cheesy: That's a great work Jas!!! You're the beSSSt!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1+May 13 2009, 02:50 PM~13874165-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tHANKS gUYS!!

TWAAAAAANNNN....WORKING ON YOUR DESIGNS TOO..!!!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 13 2009, 12:41 PM~13873609
> *Oh, & we have done more of those Pedels in Different Designs but again can't release until bikes come out, out of respect for the Riders unless they permit it
> *


badass stuff bro! :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Pure Xtc, edperez150

I C U EDDIE!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist+May 13 2009, 07:23 PM~13876835-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS DANNY!!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 13 2009, 07:07 PM~13877283
> *NOTHING YOU HAVEN'T SCENE BEFORE BRO
> THANKS DANNY!!
> *


if the ppl here on LIL have seen the parts that I've seen!!! DAMN !!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I like those lock pedals YOU did Jas. Pure XTC pedals, very nice


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 13 2009, 08:15 PM~13877345
> *I like those lock pedals YOU did Jas. Pure XTC pedals, very nice
> *


Thanks Tony! Just trying to comeout with some original parts 

Stay up Playa!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 13 2009, 08:09 PM~13877294
> *if the ppl here on LIL have seen the parts that I've seen!!!  DAMN !!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 13 2009, 09:52 PM~13878279
> *:0  :0
> *


yep that *tas* does great work hahahaha , j/k homies :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 13 2009, 09:56 PM~13878341
> *yep that tas does great work hahahaha , j/k homies  :biggrin:
> *


Bonjour Mon Ami!! Coma ca va?

TAS is Dead!! :0


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 13 2009, 11:02 AM~13873299
> *GANE OVER TRIKE BY EDDIE PEREZ OF LOYALTY CC OUTTA NJ!!
> 
> THANKS FOR LETTING US HELP OUT OUT WITH PARTS FOR THIS BADASS TRIKE..CONGRATS ON TEH 1ST PLACE WIN IN NC!!
> ...


This my boys custom creation all custom parts done by no other then CCF Pure Xtc Loyalty Bike Club NJ


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 13 2009, 09:01 PM~13878431
> *Bonjour Mon Ami!! Coma ca va?
> 
> TAS is Dead!!  :0
> ...



You remove that badge of your uniforme?? :0 

respect pour l'effort et le français bro :biggrin: TTT


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 13 2009, 10:01 PM~13878431
> *Bonjour Mon Ami!! Coma ca va?
> 
> TAS is Dead!!  :0
> ...


damn noooooooooo he will be missed  :biggrin:

im feeling ok, some days are good ,some are bad . 

i see your getting alot of work ,it shows that quality ,is worth it  keep up the good work my friend


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81+May 13 2009, 10:04 PM~13878470-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's Really Good NICK!!! How things with ya'all!!! :cheesy:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 14 2009, 07:40 AM~13882812
> *Eddie's got a Wild Imagination..can't Wait till te Bike comes out!!!  :0  :0
> 
> LOYALTY BC Doin' BIG THANGS in 09'!!!!
> ...


for sure, the parts looked amazing, can't wait to see the whole bike! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 14 2009, 10:38 AM~13883438
> *for sure, the parts looked amazing, can't wait to see the whole bike!  :biggrin:
> *


Soon Young Twist..very Soon  :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 14 2009, 12:37 PM~13885017
> *Soon Young Twist..very Soon   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

When are we going to see some dtwist plaques :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 14 2009, 10:09 PM~13890784
> *When are we going to see some dtwist plaques  :biggrin:
> *


Hopefully soon, a design is being worked on. :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 14 2009, 11:09 PM~13890784
> *When are we going to see some dtwist plaques  :biggrin:
> *


X 10000000 :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

ITS COMING..........


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 17 2009, 09:41 AM~13910933
> *ITS COMING..........
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 17 2009, 10:41 AM~13910933
> *ITS COMING..........
> *


I Seen Something!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 17 2009, 02:23 PM~13912363
> *I Seen Something!!!!!!  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :scrutinize:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 13 2009, 01:41 PM~13873609
> *Oh, & we have done more of those Pedels in Different Designs but again can't release until bikes come out, out of respect for the Riders unless they permit it
> *


:biggrin:    :thumbsup: YEA HOMIES !!!!!! THX BRO THEY REALY KICK ASS U DIDE A REAL HELL OF A JOB FOR ME THIS YEAR JAS A BIG THX AGAIN 2 U FROM D-ICEY JEFFY JEFF !!!!!!!!!   :yes: :thumbsup: :h5: :wave: :yes: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND THX 2 D-TWIST FOR IS HELP TO !!!!!!!!!  :yes: :yes: :h5:  :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 22 2009, 05:55 PM~13972678
> *   YEA  HOMIES  !!!!!!  THX  BRO  THEY  REALY KICK ASS U DIDE A REAL  HELL  OF A JOB  FOR ME THIS YEAR  JAS  A  BIG THX AGAIN  2 U  FROM  D-ICEY  JEFFY  JEFF !!!!!!!!!AND  THX  2  D-TWIST FOR  HIS HELP TO ! !!!!!!!!!     *


*my pleasure  
The other parts are almost ready, sorry for the delay! *  :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 23 2009, 07:37 AM~13976558
> *my pleasure
> The other parts are almost ready, sorry for the delay!    :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup: :h5:  :thumbsup: :yes:  THX BRO HAPPY TO KNOW & AGAIN A BIG THX FOR ALL YOUR HELP THIS YEAR BUT I'LL STILL NEED A SEAT PAN NEXT YEAR & NOW WHERE TO GO TO GET WHAT I WHANTE & NEED U WILL HEAR FROM ME SOON BRO :yes: :h5: :yes:  !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 23 2009, 11:27 AM~13977547
> *  :thumbsup:  :h5:    :thumbsup:  :yes:    THX  BRO  HAPPY TO KNOW & AGAIN A BIG THX FOR  ALL  YOUR  HELP  THIS  YEAR  BUT  I'LL STILL  NEED  A SEAT PAN  NEXT YEAR  &  NOW  WHERE  TO  GO TO GET WHAT I WHANTE & NEED  U WILL HEAR  FROM ME  SOON BRO  :yes:  :h5:  :yes:   !!!!!!!!!!
> *


kool I'm just currently working on another seatpan! :biggrin: so let me know


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 23 2009, 12:36 PM~13977608
> *kool I'm just currently working on another seatpan!  :biggrin:  so let me know
> *


LET ME KNOW WHEN U HAVE SOME SEATPAN READY. ME I HAVE SOME DESSING I' M WORKING ON TO SO I'LL WHAITE FOR SOME MORE NEWS FROM YOU BRO !!!  :thumbsup: THX !!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@May 24 2009, 02:25 AM~13982492
> *LET ME KNOW WHEN U HAVE  SOME  SEATPAN READY.  ME I HAVE  SOME  DESSING I' M WORKING  ON TO SO I'LL WHAITE FOR SOME MORE NEWS  FROM YOU BRO !!!    :thumbsup: THX !!!!!   :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

SKULL LOOKS DOPE JAS!
P


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 13 2009, 10:02 AM~13873299
> *GANE OVER TRIKE BY EDDIE PEREZ OF LOYALTY CC OUTTA NJ!!
> 
> THANKS FOR LETTING US HELP OUT OUT WITH PARTS FOR THIS BADASS TRIKE..CONGRATS ON TEH 1ST PLACE WIN IN NC!!
> ...


WICKED SIKKK WORK JAS!! YOU OUTDID YOURSELF HOMIE.
PURO


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 30 2009, 06:05 PM~14047919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FLAWLESS finish on that piece!  

Can't wait until it's set into place!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 30 2009, 03:05 PM~14047919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES+May 30 2009, 08:13 PM~14048250-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANSK HOMIE!!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*Got it today bro!! Already set into place, looks badass!!! thanks again *


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jun 2 2009, 02:29 PM~14071407
> *Got it today bro!!  Already set into place, looks badass!!! thanks again
> 
> 
> ...



*DAAAAAYYYYUUUMMMMM!!!! * :0 :0 :0


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jun 2 2009, 01:29 PM~14071407
> *Got it today bro!!  Already set into place, looks badass!!! thanks again
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

whats up jas nice work brother


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Jun 19 2009, 05:46 PM~14241179
> *whats up jas nice work brother
> *



EDDIE!!!!!! Fuck Cracker!!! You Finally Posting Up Home Boy!!! 

Working on your Shit Right NOW!!!! Send you pics in a bit!!! Your Gonna Love this Shit!!!!

Can't wait to final post up all the shit we made for your Bike!!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 19 2009, 08:34 PM~14242660
> *:thumbsup:  :h5:
> *



WHAT UP jAY!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

chillin like a villain


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 20 2009, 12:09 PM~14246720
> *chillin like a villain
> *



ain't no thing like a chicken wing!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Pure Xtc, *CHAIN REACTION*

I C U CRACKER!!!!

TALKJ TO YOUR LOYALTY FAM ABOUT THE TRIP!!


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 20 2009, 03:29 PM~14248761
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Pure Xtc, CHAIN REACTION
> 
> ...


I talked to frank about it I'll talk to the rest of them but not sure if going yet.. would like to go


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

u c me now


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Jun 20 2009, 10:15 PM~14249827
> *u c me now
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 get your passport done fool!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*COME BY THE CCF BOOTH AT SCRAPE BY THE LAKE!! SUNDAY JULY 19TH 2009!*


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hey hey


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*COME BY THE CCF BOOTH AT SCRAPE BY THE LAKE!! SUNDAY JULY 19TH 2009!*



















*Scrape is going to be crazy this year, whole new location!!!*


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

whats up Jas,i finally unvailed the bike in english town nj.thanks for all the work that you've done for the bikes. chain reaction to the fullest.


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

before and after stearing wheel made by ccf customs


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

with jas on your side anything is possible  awsome bikes bro


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:yes: :yes: :h5: :yes: :yes: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: YEA THAT'S FOR SURE !!!!!! I CAN TALK ABOULT IT AFTHER WHAT HE DIDE FOR MY BIKE THIS YEAR !!!!!! :yes:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 29 2009, 02:30 PM~14330875
> *with jas on your side anything is possible  awsome bikes bro
> *


Thank alot bro :thumbsup:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jun 29 2009, 03:30 PM~14331499
> *:yes:  :yes:  :h5:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:  :yes:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  YEA THAT'S FOR SURE !!!!!!  I CAN TALK ABOULT IT AFTHER WHAT HE DIDE FOR MY  BIKE THIS YEAR  !!!!!!  :yes:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yea Jas makes some bad ass parts


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jun 29 2009, 04:59 PM~14332450
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Jun 29 2009, 03:09 PM~14329506
> *whats up Jas,i finally unvailed the bike in english town nj.thanks for all the work that you've done for the bikes. chain reaction to the fullest.
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT EDDIE! MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT!! I FEEL GREAT THAT YOU HAD THIS MUCH TRUST IN US TO ALLOW US THE PREVILAGE TO HELP ON THIS BADDASS ORIGINAL BUILD!! I MUST SAY YOU KEEP US ON OUR TOES WITH THE SUPER TIGHT DEADLINES!! THE WHEELS JUST 2 DAYS BEFORE AND THE HUGH CUSTOM DISPLAY FRIDAY BEFORE THE SHOW!! WOW IS ALL I GOTTA SAY ABOUT THE BIKE AND DISPLAY. FINALLY GET TO SEE IT ALL TOGETHER IN ALL IT'S GLORY!!

BIG THANKS OUT TO DARIN, AKA D-TWIST!! BRO U A LIFE SAVER!! YOU GOT SKILLZ PLAYA!!

HOPE TO SEE YOU UP HERE AT SCRAPE EDDIE!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1+Jun 29 2009, 05:30 PM~14330875-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jason & Jeffy!! It's been awesome workingvwity you guys on the D-Ice Bike!! We still got more to come!!! We still have time before Scrape


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

you got a email


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 2 2009, 08:47 PM~14366753
> *SHIT EDDIE! MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT!! I FEEL GREAT THAT YOU HAD THIS MUCH TRUST IN US TO ALLOW US THE PREVILAGE TO HELP ON THIS BADDASS ORIGINAL BUILD!! I MUST SAY YOU KEEP US ON OUR TOES WITH THE SUPER TIGHT DEADLINES!!  THE WHEELS JUST 2 DAYS BEFORE AND THE HUGH CUSTOM DISPLAY FRIDAY BEFORE THE SHOW!! WOW IS ALL I GOTTA SAY ABOUT THE BIKE AND DISPLAY. FINALLY GET TO SEE IT ALL TOGETHER IN ALL IT'S GLORY!!
> 
> BIG THANKS OUT TO DARIN, AKA D-TWIST!!  BRO U A LIFE SAVER!!  YOU GOT SKILLZ PLAYA!!
> ...


*Anytime bro, I know you would have done the same for me.*


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> :wave: 1 week 1 week 1 weeeeeeeeeeeeekkk :biggrin: :biggrin:
> I WOULD LIKE TO THANK JAS CHOHAN FOR THIS WONDERFUL WORK!!!! :thumbsup: YOU'RE THE BEST BRO :yes: :yes: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> **************So here's the evolution of......**************************
> ...


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> some of Twoine forks engraved before going to the plater...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:0 Man your bike is so sweet! :thumbsup: what about the chain?  :biggrin:  Congrats, and it don't surprise me that Jas was in the project :worship:

TTT for chain reaction  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 11 2009, 06:31 PM~14445525
> *:0 Man your bike is so sweet! :thumbsup: what about the chain?    :biggrin:    Congrats, and it don't surprise me that Jas was in the project :worship:
> 
> TTT for chain reaction    :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


THanks bro, I also like your bike and D Ice too keep up the good hard work bike looks great it pays off. This is actually my first 2 bikes built the trike and chain reaction I will be building one more with Jas and D Twist.

Yea this is just one little floss the chain but this is things you go thru building these bikes but it will be fixed.

Yea Jas is the best man he always comes thru and ya know that!!!

THANKS AGAIN


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Jul 11 2009, 09:14 PM~14445731
> *THanks bro, I also like your bike and D Ice too keep up the good hard work bike looks great it pays off. This is actually my first 2 bikes built the trike and chain reaction I will be building one more with Jas and D Twist.
> 
> Yea this is just one little floss the chain but this is things you go thru building these bikes but it will be fixed.
> ...


  I was just joking about the real chain :biggrin: You should make a custom chain part instead of the market chain, good luck! :biggrin: just joking homie!!! Your bike is fucking awsome :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:

Are you coming to Scrape by the lake??


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 11 2009, 07:21 PM~14445772
> * I was just joking about the real chain :biggrin: You should make a custom chain part instead of the market chain, good luck! :biggrin:  just joking homie!!! Your bike is fucking awsome :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:
> 
> Are you coming to Scrape by the lake??
> *


Nah ists cool I want to do something diffrent like you said.but for now Im going to try to put the original chain on. 

Yea we going down we'll be there this weekend, taking my bike and also pure elegance cutless Abes Cutless. cant wait to meet all you guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Jul 11 2009, 09:30 PM~14445834
> *Nah ists cool I want to do something diffrent like you said.but for now Im going to try to put the original chain on.
> 
> Yea we going down we'll be there this weekend, taking my bike and also pure elegance cutless Abes Cutless.  cant wait to meet all you guys  :thumbsup:
> *


  It will be a pleasure to see wich faces are hides behind theses fat rides :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Jul 11 2009, 09:14 PM~14445731
> *THanks bro, I also like your bike and D Ice too keep up the good hard work bike looks great it pays off. This is actually my first 2 bikes built the trike and chain reaction I will be building one more with Jas and D Twist.
> 
> Yea this is just one little floss the chain but this is things you go thru building these bikes but it will be fixed.
> ...


  *Can't wait to meet you and discuss this project.* :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*Wait until you see what CCF has cooked up for me! thanks Jas*


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 12 2009, 10:55 AM~14448580
> *Wait until you see what CCF has cooked up for me! thanks Jas
> *


 :0 :biggrin: I'm excited to know that!!!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 12 2009, 12:38 PM~14449105
> *:0 :biggrin: I'm excited to know that!!!
> *


*you and everyone should see it at Scrape!*


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+Jul 11 2009, 09:31 PM~14445525-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't thank me yet Home-boy!! I'm still workingvon it!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

I C u creepin D!!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*I've seen the pics! * :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 13 2009, 10:12 PM~14463660
> *SHIT YOU GUYS MAKE THIS FOOL BLUSH!! nah seriouslly i love this shit. I thank you guys for giving me the opportunity to help out!!
> Don't thank me yet Home-boy!! I'm still workingvon it!!
> *



 You always working anyway!!!  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TWAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNN!!! DON't u sleep either bro!!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 13 2009, 10:15 PM~14463704
> *TWAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNN!!!  DON't u sleep either bro!!
> *


sleep is over rated!!


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 13 2009, 10:15 PM~14463704
> *TWAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNN!!!  DON't u sleep either bro!!
> *


Yeah, I just came back from an intense hip-hop practice so I'm still on the adrenalin!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist+Jul 13 2009, 11:13 PM~14463679-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOOOOUUUUUUU KKNNNNNOOOOWWW!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 13 2009, 10:17 PM~14463733
> *U AIN'T SEEN NOTHING YET!!  :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 13 2009, 10:15 PM~14463714
> *sleep is over rated!!
> *


 :roflmao: I'm not at this point :0 I'm still too young


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist+Jul 13 2009, 11:15 PM~14463714-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 13 2009, 11:18 PM~14463758
> *:roflmao: I'm not at this point :0  I'm still too young
> *


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 13 2009, 10:20 PM~14463768
> *THERE'S ENOUGH TIME TO SLEEP INTHE GRAVE! NOW IS OUR TIME TO SHINE!!
> NICE!!
> *


*You bet it is, go ahead Jas post up a sneak peak of the piece yer workin on for me!*


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 13 2009, 10:21 PM~14463795
> *You bet it is, go ahead Jas post up a sneak peak of the piece yer workin on for me!
> *


 :cheesy: X234 Comon bro :yes:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 13 2009, 11:21 PM~14463795
> *You bet it is, go ahead Jas post up a sneak peak of the piece yer workin on for me!
> *


Not even homie!! Just cple more days and you'll see. I won't even be showing you anymore pics till the show!! :0 :0


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 13 2009, 10:26 PM~14463865
> *Not even homie!! Just cple more days and you'll see. I won't even be showing you anymore pics till the show!! :0  :0
> *


*thats just wrong, but I meant the raw steel pics!!*


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 13 2009, 10:29 PM~14463900
> *thats just wrong, but I meant the raw steel pics!!
> *


 :twak: I think you'll have to wait


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 13 2009, 11:29 PM~14463900
> *thats just wrong, but I meant the raw steel pics!!
> *


Not even!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 13 2009, 11:34 PM~14463980
> *:twak: I think you'll have to wait
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

WASSUP BROTHER! iM GETTiN READY .EVERYTHiNG iS ALMOST PACKED. CANT WAiT FOR THE TRiP 

HOPE iS SUNNY.THiS CRACKER NEEDS A TAN LOLS 

PEACE BROTHER .


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Jul 14 2009, 02:25 PM~14470364
> *WASSUP BROTHER! iM GETTiN READY .EVERYTHiNG iS ALMOST PACKED. CANT WAiT FOR THE TRiP
> 
> HOPE iS SUNNY.THiS CRACKER NEEDS A TAN LOLS
> ...


*calling for nice weather so lets hope the weatherman is right.* hno:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 13 2009, 11:15 PM~14463714
> *sleep is over rated!!
> *


damn i was just gonna say that lol


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Jul 14 2009, 03:25 PM~14470364
> *WASSUP BROTHER! iM GETTiN READY .EVERYTHiNG iS ALMOST PACKED. CANT WAiT FOR THE TRiP
> 
> HOPE iS SUNNY.THiS CRACKER NEEDS A TAN LOLS
> ...



Fo Sho White Boy!!  :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

NICE WORK


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*Thanks Jas for my plaque, I'm still speechless!!*


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 21 2009, 07:20 PM~14542293
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


*Thats the look I had on my face when he surprized me with this piece of art!*


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

Whats up Playa, was nice meeting you up there Brotha hope your wifey dont see the picture because you'll be sleeping in the shop lol

say hello to the family, Im glad your daughter Amber liked the gift


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:wave:  All these pieces look so amazing, Some crazy work by you guys! TTT for Jas, Darin and Puro to push the limits of lowriding to the next level___  It was nice to see you again and finally meet D TwistTTT Hope to see y'all on august 8th at our BBQ :biggrin: Peace and respect


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

hi there bro i hope to see you at are pic nic to talk aboult are futur project & mabe you could bring the smaler cup in the same time for me & jason cose is dont fit ...  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: just like that where dide i loose that point if you could pm me that will be very cool of you i dont have nothing againts chain reaction it's just i would like to know like that what were my strong & less strong points hope i really hope to see you soon at are pic-nic!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: JEFFY JEFF   !!!!!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Jul 22 2009, 11:36 AM~14548658
> *hi there bro i hope to see you at are pic nic to talk aboult  are futur project & mabe you could bring the smaler cup in the same time for me & jason cose is dont fit ...   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  just like that where dide i loose that point if you could  pm me that will be very  cool of you i dont have nothing againts  chain reaction it's just i would like to know like that what were  my strong  & less strong points hope  i really hope  to see you soon at are pic-nic!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  JEFFY  JEFF       !!!!!
> *


*If you get a chance Jeff, take one of the head cups off and measure them with a set of calipers. And I'll make sure I replace them with the right size, chromed!*


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 22 2009, 05:30 PM~14551676
> *If you get a chance Jeff, take one of the head cups off and measure them with a set of calipers. And I'll make sure I replace them with the right size, chromed!
> *


i'll do that thx you bro !!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.+Jul 21 2009, 08:04 PM~14542123-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*TWWWAAAAAANNNN!!!!! IT WAS GREAT GETTING A CHANCE TO DO SOME WORK ON YOUR TRIKE!! BRO IT'S BADASS!!! WE GOT SOME KRAZY IDEAS STILL TO GET DONE ON IT!!!   *


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 21 2009, 04:05 PM~14542133
> *Thanks Jas for my plaque, I'm still speechless!!
> 
> 
> ...





damn thats clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jul 22 2009, 07:05 PM~14553372
> *damn thats clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*Thanks, Jas is da man!*  

:biggrin: *"It's all about the details!"* :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 22 2009, 06:30 PM~14553072
> *DARIN IT CAME OUT GREAT!!! MIND YOU IT WAS DOWN TO THE WIRE..THE SKULLS WERE DONE FROM THE TANKS AT 7AM SATERDAQY MORN DAY BEFORE THE SHOW!!!
> 
> GLAD YOU LIKE BROTHER!!!  LMK WHERE YOU PUT IT IN THE HOUSE!!
> *


*I'm building a shelf with a glass case and mounting it right in my living room bro, right over the 50"!!*


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 22 2009, 06:30 PM~14553072
> *tHANKS pLAYA!!
> DARIN IT CAME OUT GREAT!!! MIND YOU IT WAS DOWN TO THE WIRE..THE SKULLS WERE DONE FROM THE TANKS AT 7AM SATERDAQY MORN DAY BEFORE THE SHOW!!!
> 
> ...


  SweeeeeeTTT Yeah Badass, I think that's one of the appropriate words.... I can't still believe it :0 
CKrazy? What you mean??? :dunno: WE? :0 Who???? :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Peace


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 22 2009, 09:26 PM~14554686
> *I'm building a shelf with a glass case and mounting it right in my living room bro, right over the 50"!!
> *



:thumbsup:  I'm sure you always take a look at this Plaque :nicoderm: Just like me, with the recent materpiece Jas done for me!
Maybe soon you gonna make me some Mister D


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 22 2009, 10:26 PM~14554686
> *I'm building a shelf with a glass case and mounting it right in my living room bro, right over the 50"!!
> *



pics when you done Playa!!!  



> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Jul 22 2009, 10:56 PM~14554983
> * SweeeeeeTTT Yeah Badass, I think that's one of the appropriate words.... I can't still believe it  :0
> CKrazy? What you mean??? :dunno:  WE? :0  Who????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 24 2009, 08:39 AM~14568277
> *pics when you done Playa!!!
> 
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jul 26 2009, 03:30 PM~14585983
> *TTT
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: See you guys in 13 days :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 30 2009, 09:31 AM~14625497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
SWEET! *


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 30 2009, 10:31 AM~14625497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


super sweet bro real ttt job :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 30 2009, 09:31 AM~14625497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Aug 13 2009, 09:39 AM~14755807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*cool see ya there bro! *


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 13 2009, 01:06 PM~14757188
> *cool see ya there bro!
> *


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Sep 7 2009, 04:32 PM~15004733
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 

put her in a box and ship my way!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*Display board and various otehr parts by CCF!*


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 24 2009, 09:51 AM~14568328
> *  :biggrin:
> *


HI THERE DARIN I WAS WONDERING IF YOU HADE SHIP THE CUP 4 MY BIKE ???? + HOW MUSH DIDE YOU SAY THAT SEAT -PAN WAS ?????


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*This is what PM's are for.* :uh:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Sep 7 2009, 03:30 PM~15004714
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Sep 10 2009, 02:19 PM~15038782
> * :thumbsup:
> *


YOUR DISSPLAY WAS REALLY SUPER GREAT ..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

HO & THX FOR THE INFO D-TWIST & GIVE MORE NEWS ON WHAT YOU KNOW I REALLY NEED THAT BAD THX YOU !!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*THE NEWEST MEMEBER OF THE CCF FAMILY!!! MY NEW LIL GIRL WEIGHING IN AT 9LBS & 21" TALL!!!!*


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*Father like daughter, can tell she yours bro!! * :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 29 2009, 03:12 PM~15505004
> *THE NEWEST MEMEBER OF THE CCF FAMILY!!!  MY NEW LIL GIRL WEIGHING IN AT 9LBS & 21" TALL!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


congrats jas! thats a big baby!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 29 2009, 03:52 PM~15505950
> *congrats jas!  thats a big baby!
> *


X2

Congrats


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

And she is already givin the finger lol very cute Jas, congrats bro


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 29 2009, 04:12 PM~15505004
> *THE NEWEST MEMEBER OF THE CCF FAMILY!!!  MY NEW LIL GIRL WEIGHING IN AT 9LBS & 21" TALL!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
CONGRAT JAS SHE'S REAL CUTE !!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist+Oct 29 2009, 05:41 PM~15505861-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*THANKS GUYS!  *


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Oct 31 2009, 07:58 PM~15525334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Oct 31 2009, 11:27 PM~15525777
> *
> *



EEEEDDDDDIIIIIIEEEEEEE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 25 2009, 01:23 PM~15778107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bigdthep (Jul 29, 2009)

How Much some shit like this run $$$ Can u give me and estimate? HOw much are regular car club plaques in chrome?Thanks





> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 21 2009, 05:05 PM~14542133
> *Thanks Jas for my plaque, I'm still speechless!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Nov 25 2009, 01:23 PM~15778107-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 15 2010, 08:45 PM~16304259
> *nice bruv!!
> pm sent!
> 
> ...


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 15 2010, 06:45 PM~16304259
> *nice bruv!!
> pm sent!
> 
> ...


nice cut's homie


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

quality work Jasy!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

nice work jas.


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Feb 20 2010, 10:59 AM~16669503-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 20 2010, 12:01 PM~16669791
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



wHAT UP bRO!!

hOW YOU BEEN?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Feb 20 2010, 11:09 AM~16669824
> *wHAT UP bRO!!
> 
> hOW YOU BEEN?
> *


just sittin at home, lookin for a job man. been on a 7 month vacation :cheesy: 

just spent like 20 minutes lookin at all these new pics


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 20 2010, 12:13 PM~16669850
> *just sittin at home, lookin for a job man.  been on a 7 month vacation :cheesy:
> 
> just spent like 20 minutes lookin at all these new pics
> *



DAYUM THAT SUCKS..YOU SHOULD BE A SHOE IN WITH YOUR SKILLZ BRO!

NEW..NAH...JUST NEVER POSTED PICS..BESIDE THERE ARE ALOT MORE I JUST CAN'T FIND :uh: 

MIGHT BE ONE OR TWO NEW THINGS IN THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*We are your one Stop Shop!!

We are a Full Machine, Design, Fabrication, Polish & Plating Shop serving a wide variety of Industries with an Array of Capabiliies!!

Spanning Over 30,000 sq.ft!!

Without the support of our Customers, Friends and Families we couldn't have made it this far!! So to you all THANK YOU FOR THE CONTINUING SUPPORT!!!*


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

congrat on 30 years hope you have many many more work looks nice


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Feb 20 2010, 12:53 PM~16670102
> *congrat on 30 years hope you have many many more  work looks nice
> *



Thanks Brother!


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

*Quality work on page 15* 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: the icey J conti kit came out sick


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 20 2010, 01:27 PM~16670280
> *:thumbsup: the icey J conti kit came out sick
> *



SHIT BRO IT'S ALL YOU.. I JUST TOOK YOUR DESIGN and METALIZED IT! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Feb 20 2010, 03:16 PM~16670579
> *SHIT BRO IT'S ALL YOU.. I JUST TOOK YOUR DESIGN and METALIZED IT!  :biggrin:
> *


Thx bro - but i dont think i ever did hear back from you about my moose and key rack from the fall - had my place do it in stainless its in my thread came out nice - goin to the family cabin in Thunder Bay, Ont. and got some cool hooks to go on it.


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Feb 20 2010, 02:16 PM~16670579
> *SHIT BRO IT'S ALL YOU.. I JUST TOOK YOUR DESIGN and METALIZED IT!  :biggrin:
> *


  
I'll have a stem design for you if you're ok with that 
I only need to take the exact dimensions :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 20 2010, 02:50 PM~16670794
> *
> I'll have a stem design for you if you're ok with that
> I only need to take the exact dimensions :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Feb 20 2010, 12:31 PM~16669968
> *We are your one Stop Shop!!
> 
> We are a Full Machine, Design, Fabrication, Polish & Plating Shop serving a wide variety of Industries with an Array of Capabiliies!!
> ...


*


 *


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Feb 20 2010, 10:59 AM~16670137
> * Quality work on page 15
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

whats up jas page 15 lookin good nice to see my bike parts there. 

good job homie


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Feb 20 2010, 10:31 AM~16669968
> *We are your one Stop Shop!!
> 
> We are a Full Machine, Design, Fabrication, Polish & Plating Shop serving a wide variety of Industries with an Array of Capabiliies!!
> ...


*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 24 2010, 09:51 PM~17291375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*Very clean work Jas!! *


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 25 2010, 11:13 AM~17294842
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS BRUV!!

NOTE: THOSE PARTS HAVE NOT BEEN POLISHED, CLEANED OR ALTERED IN ANY WAY. THEY ARE DIRECTLY OFF THE MACHINE AFTER CUTTING WITH ONLY A RAG WIPE!!


----------



## Elco818 (Apr 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 25 2010, 09:13 AM~17294842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


future d twist sprockets :0


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elco818_@Apr 25 2010, 05:37 PM~17297096
> *future d twist sprockets  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 25 2010, 06:19 PM~17296946
> *THANKS BRUV!!
> 
> NOTE: THOSE PARTS HAVE NOT BEEN POLISHED, CLEANED OR ALTERED IN ANY WAY.  THEY ARE DIRECTLY OFF THE MACHINE AFTER CUTTING WITH ONLY A RAG WIPE!!
> ...



:thumbsup: Quality work :wow:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist+Apr 25 2010, 12:13 PM~17294842-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*T T T*


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

BIKE'S CHROME DONE BY CCF CUSTOMS T T M F T 


















[/quote]


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

[/quote]


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

WASUP JAS OLD BUDDY THE PART SHOULD ARRIVE AROUND WEDNESDAY !!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 24 2010, 07:51 PM~17291375
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ow much for the brass knuckles also you make the full size going to use it for the shifter handle


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@May 10 2010, 10:48 PM~17448272
> *ow much for the brass knuckles also  you make the full size going to use it for the shifter handle
> *



pm


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

how much for forks, handles bars ,steering wheels peddles for a 12 inch


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Feb 20 2010, 11:57 AM~16669499
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
HO YEAH !!!! HI JAS COULD YOU PM ME BACK TO KNOW PRICE ON SOME PARTS !!!   :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Ant-Wan, Pure Xtc


:wave: The master is in the place


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan+May 17 2010, 10:43 PM~17521867-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 17 2010, 11:32 PM~17521690
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: 
YO JAS PM ME FOR SOME NEW PARTS I NEED TO TALK TO YOU ABOULT !!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

sup jas!!!! im a call u soon!


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: :h5: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
THE MASTER IS IN THE 
HOUSE !!!

YO JAS WASUP HOMIE I,M GOING TO CALL REAL SOON FOR SOME MORE
UPGRADING ON THE D-ICE PROJECT !!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## chavez1mc (Sep 25, 2007)

TTT


----------

